# red belt problem



## mcmillintkd (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a problem with my red belt in that it leaves a pink/red residue on my uniform.  The belt is made by century.  I was looking for ways to nuetralize this problem.  I was thinking about scotguarding the belt to hold the color. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## stoneheart (Dec 6, 2006)

I always wash any new colored belt in a vinegar wash.  The acidity helps the color to fast.  Ignore the "Do not wash your belt" myths.


----------



## mcmillintkd (Dec 6, 2006)

Could you give me a  little more detail?


----------



## Kacey (Dec 6, 2006)

Wash your belt in either the washer or the sink, using cold water and 1/2 cup vinegar (in the sink, use at least a couple of gallons of water and let soak); rinse well, and *line dry*.  The dye in red belts is much more likely to run than any other belt color.  If you want more specific detail, look up how to set dye in tie-dye; it's the same process.


----------



## zDom (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep. Red belts bleed pink onto your pretty white uniform.

I always washed my belts once before wearing to keep them from bleeding color and so they wouldn't be so stiff. THEN I stop washing them so they get nice 'n' stinky


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 6, 2006)

I second what Kacey and stoneheart said.  While my association doesn't have a red belt, I do have to wear a red smock for work.  I find letting the new smocks soak for a while help keep them from "bleeding" onto the rest of what I have to work in.  Just remember to not wash the belt in warm or hot water, and don't place it in the dryer, and it should turn out right.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 6, 2006)

stoneheart said:


> I always wash any new colored belt in a vinegar wash. The acidity helps the color to fast. Ignore the "Do not wash your belt" myths.


Bite your toungue!:soapbox:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 7, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Wash your belt in either the washer or the sink, using cold water and 1/2 cup vinegar (in the sink, use at least a couple of gallons of water and let soak); rinse well, and *line dry*. The dye in red belts is much more likely to run than any other belt color. If you want more specific detail, look up how to set dye in tie-dye; it's the same process.


 
Ya learn something new every day. Thanks, Kacey!


----------



## tkd_jen (Dec 7, 2006)

When we were preparing for our Black belt test this past summer, we were proud of our pink pants! We had some marathon training sessions and everyone had a least some pink on their uniform. It always washed out so that's good.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 7, 2006)

Both my red and blue belts left marks on my dobok.  Running them through the washer a few times took care of the problem.  Make sure they are the only thing in the washer the first time.  The first trip through for each the water looked like kool aid.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 7, 2006)

Most of you in here now of why Gene LeBell stills wears a pink gi.
He was in a judo tournament back in Japan in the 50's and he washed his gi with some other clothes and ended up with a pink gi.  He didn't have another, so he fought the next day wearing it.  The next morning, the newspaper read "Daikon Wins."  Daikon is Japanese for red radish and he assumed it refered to his hair color, but it was refering to his pink gi.
He kept the pink color after that.

AoG


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 7, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Most of you in here now of why Gene LeBell stills wears a pink gi.
> He was in a judo tournament back in Japan in the 50's and he washed his gi with some other clothes and ended up with a pink gi. He didn't have another, so he fought the next day wearing it. The next morning, the newspaper read "Daikon Wins." Daikon is Japanese for red radish and he assumed it refered to his hair color, but it was refering to his pink gi.
> He kept the pink color after that.
> 
> AoG


 
That's funny-  a daikon looks absolutely nothing like a radish...  but what do I know-  I just work in produce.  Sorry for getting off topic! 

 At least they called him a nice name, as opposed to something else!


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 7, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Bite your toungue!:soapbox:


 
I agree with you.  Don't wash your belt.


----------



## mcmillintkd (Dec 9, 2006)

The pink does seem to wash out with a little scrubbing.  I am going to try scotchguarding the belt.  It suppose to help from colors sticking to it so I am going to see if it will work the other way.  I just can't bring myself to wash it though if this does not work ...well I doubt that I will wash it any way.  I will let you know what happens.


----------



## MSUTKD (Dec 9, 2006)

WASH THE BELT!  Those "don't wash your belt people" NEVER trained overseas.  That is a myth.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 9, 2006)

I've washed belts before too - it's a myth.  If you're really worried about it, then soak it in the sink with some vinegar - then you're not really "washing" it, just soaking out and setting the extra dye, which is all you're really doing anyway.  Scotchguarding is unlikely to help, as it keeps stain-causing compounds from sinking into fabric; it does nothing to keep dye from leaking.  Schotchguarding might help the dye from staining your uniform, if that's what you're worried about, but it can make it hard to iron; some irons will scorch spray-on substances like starch, and I have no idea what ironing over Schotchguard would do.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 9, 2006)

MSUTKD said:


> WASH THE BELT!  Those "don't wash your belt people" NEVER trained overseas.  That is a myth.



The only time I ever cared to wash one of my belts was when I was a red belt. It was during the time when I was prepping for the BB test and I was training all of the time, 6 days a week hard core, so the belt would bleed all over my dobok from my excess sweating. At the time I thought it was sacreligious to wash my belt, but who really gives a rat's ***. After I washed the belt it stopped bleeding red dye on my dobok after heavy training sessions, and I got rid of the ugly sweat stains on the belt for a while at least. I say do what you have to do... :asian:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.24fightingchickens.com/2005/09/09/urban-legends-of-karate-belts/

In regards to the belt washing, read that....

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Dec 9, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://www.24fightingchickens.com/2005/09/09/urban-legends-of-karate-belts/
> 
> In regards to the belt washing, read that....
> 
> AoG


That is hysterical - and rings true, as well.  

The only caveat I will add to belt washing is don't hang dry your belt in a public place - my ex-husband left his on a fence to dry in the apartment complex we lived in at the time, and someone stole it... and then he had to explain it to our sahbum, as there were fewer MA shops around (this was about 18 years ago) and he didn't know where to buy another one.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 9, 2006)

*don't wash your belt*  I know it's not a popular opinion here, only a little tradition.  If any of my students (and I know you are reading this thread) wash their belts................you will earn another.  And that's totally based on the traditions my instructors passed down to me.  Why we don't is up to debate, but just don't do it.  I still feel you should get your instructors opinion on this.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 9, 2006)

You know, I know that it is okay to wash a belt, but I just can't get myself to do it.  I guess that means sweat is rotting my belt (read that article I linked to earlier), still last week, 2 of my students came in with shorter belts and explained that one belt had fallen out of the car while driving and they had to drive back to find it.  It had tire marks on it, so they washed it (and the other one).  When they dried the belts, they shrunk some (the belts, not the students - dangling participle).  

I guess shorter is better than tire marks.
;-)

AoG


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 10, 2006)

MSUTKD said:


> WASH THE BELT!  Those "don't wash your belt people" NEVER trained overseas.  That is a myth.



I'm still with *MSUTKD *on this issue.For hygene, a clean belt, a clean dobok and consideration for your training partners, wash up.


----------

